# Complete end or only blockade?



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 7, 2019)

I rarely ask for an advice, even now I am confident about my own answer yet I would like to know your opinion.

I have rpd quite a lot, I have created expansive unicerses and stories, had good time and fun.
Sounds like perfect scenario? Well...


For each good thing I had 5 dramas, often the RP had went out to OOC for... yup, dramas. I was lied to with many things, I was exposed to things I am not alright with and forced to take them or-

90% of my roleplaying was drama and I am not pumping it up. It went from excitement and hopes (to give it broad explanation) through anger, sadness to complete lack of interest.
When I liked roleplaying at the beginning, now it is a chore for me.

However, I would like to enjoy roleplaying at least one more time, problem is that I can not. Because of roleplaying I have lost most of respect I had to this community.

So my question is, how do you think? Should I keep trying? Or should I just drop it completely to save my mental health?

(And please, skip answers like "You have rpd with wrong people" because I know that. That doesnt mean I want to walk through minefield again to search more and those good ones I have found? I can not rp with because of past dramas)

Thank you for your time.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 7, 2019)

Of course if you would like me to get into more details then feel free to ask.


----------



## florance the fox (Nov 7, 2019)

hello


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 7, 2019)

I can feel you

It's essentially the reason I've stopped doing group RPs and changed over to 1-1 Rps with guys I like. There's very few group RPs I remember fondly (Afaik just the one you did with me and another one I did with some other cool people) the rest have been a desaster.


----------



## Metalix (Nov 7, 2019)

you could try to change the way of being of the characters .... maybe you can try to do new things, new attitudes, different ways of seeing things ... maybe can find more entertainment in other characters and you don't even know it .. ... what I mean is that instead of making dramatic characters you can try to give them another approach, perhaps darker; a disturbed and profound character always attracts, or perhaps a more "cheerful" or simple character as a brave protagonist without any other reason of being that help .....

In my case, I have participated in a few (serious) RPs due to my limited English proficiency, but I write characters and I have to admit that many times when you describe characters, you look for those that you like the most until the point where you type in the same style arrives and you get bored, maybe that happens to you, in my case I loved the protagonists but, at a certain moment, I started with darker, more cynical, more bizarre characters, and I discovered that I love antagonists, but not dramatic,
but those special kind of antagonist that, sometimes for his past or not, just want to see the world burn .....

If you want some example of this you can look for inspiration in the antagonists of Stephen King, especially a character called Randall Flagg of the novel "The Stand", but also in the saga of the dark tower appears as Walter O'Dimm. Among other more practical examples are the original Dysney villains (Scar, Gaston, etc ...). and if we go to the most cinematographic field there are characters of Cuentin Tarantino's; mobsters, without understanding of morality or good, but deep and interesting characters. And how to forget the iconic Hannibal Lecter.

It is my recommendation as a reader and creator of fictional characters: Try new things.

(sorry for the bad translate, i realy hate my own idiom limitation)


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 7, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> I can feel you
> 
> It's essentially the reason I've stopped doing group RPs and changed over to 1-1 Rps with guys I like. There's very few group RPs I remember fondly (Afaik just the one you did with me and another one I did with some other cool people) the rest have been a desaster.


You Conor are in the good 10% and if I only had will I would rp with you again.
However, group rps are only one problem. What if drama from group rp ventures somehow to dms? I almost lost friend because of that and one person blocked me (when it should be me blocking them ironically. No loss in my opinion) 



Metalix said:


> you could try to change the way of being of the characters .... maybe you can try to do new things, new attitudes, different ways of seeing things ... maybe can find more entertainment in other characters and you don't even know it .. ... what I mean is that instead of making dramatic characters you can try to give them another approach, perhaps darker; a disturbed and profound character always attracts, or perhaps a more "cheerful" or simple character as a brave protagonist without any other reason of being that help .....
> 
> In my case, I have participated in a few (serious) RPs due to my limited English proficiency, but I write characters and I have to admit that many times when you describe characters, you look for those that you like the most until the point where you type in the same style arrives and you get bored, maybe that happens to you, in my case I loved the protagonists but, at a certain moment, I started with darker, more cynical, more bizarre characters, and I discovered that I love antagonists, but not dramatic,
> but those special kind of antagonist that, sometimes for his past or not, just want to see the world burn .....
> ...


Your English is really good my friend however it is not really helpful im afraid :/
I tried a lot of things, different characters, different universes and more. Changing backstories and such, unfortunately everytime it ended in disappointment. This id hard thing though because out there are people I like. People I call friends which want to rp with me and I would rp with them in return. Problem is that I have no will to roleplay :/


----------



## Metalix (Nov 7, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Your English is really good my friend however it is not really helpful im afraid :/
> I tried a lot of things, different characters, different universes and more. Changing backstories and such, unfortunately everytime it ended in disappointment. This id hard thing though because out there are people I like. People I call friends which want to rp with me and I would rp with them in return. Problem is that I have no will to roleplay :/



Uwu them, maybe you just need a rest of all those diferent worlds, -_the death is a gift for those how need to rest-_


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 7, 2019)

Metalix said:


> Uwu them, maybe you just need a rest of all those diferent worlds, -_the death is a gift for those how need to rest-_


I am resting for long time already


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 7, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> You Conor are in the good 10% and if I only had will I would rp with you again.
> However, group rps are only one problem. What if drama from group rp ventures somehow to dms? I almost lost friend because of that and one person blocked me (when it should be me blocking them ironically. No loss in my opinion)



I would RP with you again, the way you ran Interregnum was very pleasant to me - my problem is the fact that I'm currently in a bit of a situation with my mental health - I can only live in the present at the moment because else I might cause myself some damage. I'm trying to get it adressed - it should be fixed some time after christmas and then I'd be up for anything. At the moment I only do 1-1 ERP stuff because it helps me release tension (unironically) but long plots would propably be too much at the moment.


----------



## Balskarr (Nov 7, 2019)

Things just aren't the same it seems. Me and you have actually seen a fair amount of what you've seen in the same place as each other. I've been in the same boat where I barely want to try this anymore despite wanting to partake and it really feels like finding at least decent RP is more difficult than it needs to be now.

My advice would be with what Connor has said. Most of the people worth RPing with have taken shelter doing just one on one stuff. Groups as we both know can very easily spiral into drama so I really recommend to do one on one with those you trust, cool off, then go back into the open again to have another go at finding some new blood for group stuff.


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 7, 2019)

I was in the same boat as you HI. I was bored with how things were going with people. From people bringing in drama, to people making it all about them rather than a shared story, it all takes time. I was sick of talking to anyone for almost all of last winter, but because I was away from all the drama for 3 months, I was able to recover and started up again.  Leading the ET group rp here is what is keeping me in rp right now. Without it, I think I would have given up for a long while. Even if I am bored or annoyed with rping with people, it is usually gone after a day or two. So my advice would be take a break until you feel like you can actually handle roleplaying with people, and then at point do something you are passionate about and love doing. If people bring in more drama, drop them. If you still are not happy, then yeah... you might be out of luck and have to drop rping until things get better. It all comes in waves, there are some good people out there who want to make a good story, and those you know are good, you have to keep close.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 7, 2019)

@ConorHyena 
@Balskarr 
@Zenkiki 

First of all I would like you thank you all for your opinion and healthy advice, I have to admit that I haven't expected that.
It is not the first time when someone advises me to take a break from roleplaying yet I haven't done that mainly to my stubbornness. However, I have a feeling that my issue might be lying elsewhere, for example, bad memories and sheer disappointment. Other thing is that these are not only group rps that grew through me as 1on1 as well with both new people and trusted players.

I guess I will try to take a break, we will see how it goes. Hopefully, you will see some ad from me soon. If not? I will try to get back to conventional writing.
Thank you all for your time and I hope that your RP issues soon will be sorted out as well.


----------

